
Expensify’s Free Expense Report System Takes The Hassle Out of Reimbursements - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/11/expensifys-free-expense-report-system-takes-the-hassle-out-of-reimbursements/
======
jasonlbaptiste
I met these guys at TC50. The product, along with them is the real deal. They
also gave away free liquor at their demo table, which made watching Yammer win
the best company award a little bit more bearable. They sold their last
startup to Akamai, so they're not a bunch of noobs running around with your
expense information. Glad to hear it's free now. If you do expense reports (my
condolences), check them out for sure.

